# Should we make the big move???



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi there, 
I am keen to get as many opinions as possible on our situation. Hopefully it may make our decision easier to get to.
O.k the story goes..... Husband has been serving with the british army for 12 years, and has many qualifications as an electrical engineer plus more. I am currently a mobile hairdresser. Both generally happy allthough would love a change of scenery and a more interesting life. 
For us to move to dubai it would mean him giving a years notice to get out and losing the big pension if he was to stay in for another 10 years.
I have also heard that mobile hairdressing is illegal  but western hairdressers are in short supply)
To add to this, we have two small yorkies that we could not bear to leave behind.

So my questions are; Would you give up the security of the job/pension?
Would it be easy for him to find well paid work?
Is it possible for part time work for me in Dubai?
Will the dogs be ok???
Any advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There is no harm in him applying for jobs to see what sort of money he could earn. Is he happy to stay in for another 10 years? if so, I would suggest staying for the pension. A residence visa in Dubai is only for 2 years so he will have no long term job security. Come to Dubai for holidays.


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Thats what we are going to do, apply and see what the offers are. Then again anything can change within a year. 
Do people tend to change jobs alot then? I guess its the weather and lifestyle we are wanting to come and enjoy while we are young, i am 26 he is 30. 
Common sense is saying stay in 10 more years but i cant help thinking 
"live for now" ................


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I would give anything to be in cool and wet England right now. The heat is horrid at the moment. Even the sea water is too hot!!
The lifestyle is great if you are earning lots and are prepared to spend it. 
In 10 years time you will still be young enough to enjoy it - you are not that old.
I would come over in 10 years to live and in the meantime come over for holidays (but not in June/July/Aug).


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

I did 22 years in the Royal Air Force and loved every minute of it - trust me, the pension is not really that much when you look at it in the cold light of day. You need to work out how much more you will earn over what he will earn over that 10 years and then try to factor in the pension. 

Let's be honest, he has more time to do than he has already done....If he waited a year then put his papers in would he then get preserved pension rights at 65....12/22 of full pension or has he signed onto the new scheme?

Added bonus if he comes out - not going away for 6 month dets where people try to kill you!

Sorry - mis read the OP - still 10 more years....long time


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

He is on the old scheme. So should get a lump sum and a monthly payment straight away. 
I do worry that if he did sign off and then it didn't work out, of course it would be my fault lol ! As he is giving up more than me.
We definitely don't want to rush the decision, going for a non tourist visit over Xmas to have another reccy. 
Are there any ex military special jobs around ? What is your job in Dubai ? And do you miss the RAF life ?


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

sculptures said:


> He is on the old scheme. So should get a lump sum and a monthly payment straight away.
> I do worry that if he did sign off and then it didn't work out, of course it would be my fault lol ! As he is giving up more than me.
> We definitely don't want to rush the decision, going for a non tourist visit over Xmas to have another reccy.
> Are there any ex military special jobs around ? What is your job in Dubai ? And do you miss the RAF life ?


Hi,

Would prefer to PM on what I do - if you make a couple of more posts I can PM you.

Do I miss the RAF....yes..... I miss the lack of back stabbing, teamwork, can-do attitude. Miss the dets, crap pay and working for ruperts who know c0ck all....no 

Plus my wife likes the lack of dets - few days on business is fine...


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Pm would be great.
I've just told him what you said, he falls into that category too. Would miss the army but not the c**p that comes with it .


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Wandabug, are you thinking of a move back to the uk ? I suppose we still would be young enough to come in 10 years, instead of bringing dogs then it would probably be kids ;/


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

How many posts for a pm ?


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

sculptures said:


> Wandabug, are you thinking of a move back to the uk ? I suppose we still would be young enough to come in 10 years, instead of bringing dogs then it would probably be kids ;/


Dogs would be easier...................and cheaper


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

I have searched this forum regarding dogs and I find mixed reviews so I guess it depends on the individual circumstances and area to live. The springs looks like the favourite so far .


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

sculptures said:


> Wandabug, are you thinking of a move back to the uk ? I suppose we still would be young enough to come in 10 years, instead of bringing dogs then it would probably be kids ;/


No I love Dubai, just not this time of year so much. Don't worry about being too old, I am in my forties and am doing all the same things (and more) as I was in my twenties! It is very important to get a good package if you are looking to live here. It is very easy to spend money. If you come later in life with kids bear in mind you will be paying school fees of around £10k a year. lane:


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah Its hot hot hot ! Thank god for ac ! Do you know much about the legalities for mobile hairdressing ? As ideally I'd like to work for myself .


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

sculptures said:


> So my questions are; Would you give up the security of the job/pension?


So... 10 years of your life, for some money.
Money's a funny thing, there's always more of it.

I don't believe many people think in their final years of life... if only I'd taken the less exciting route through life.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

mavzor said:


> So... 10 years of your life, for some money.
> Money's a funny thing, there's always more of it.
> 
> I don't believe many people think in their final years of life... if only I'd taken the less exciting route through life.


Exactly


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

We have lived in a few good places, Cambridge then Germany for 4 years which enabled us to travel around Europe . Now we are in the cotswolds which is probably making me feel abit dull ATM . Lol . 
Good points though money can be earned wherever , time for a new challenge .....or at least a posting away from this old 
fashioned place!
We are in charge of our own destiny so let's see what happens , thanks for the sound advice !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I know many a person who has served in the military, saved wisely and invested, retired at 40 and gotten to relax from there forward with an ok life doing a pud job. My dad included. 

Maybe if he is a bit bored with his job, he can change what he does instead of getting out if he enjoys military life, if its an option.


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies. We are heading out at Xmas, but I think we have made our mind up to stay in the army and keep Dubai for holidays.
When it was written down on paper the army had more good than bad points for us. Was very informative to hear your views,so thanks again ! Enjoy Dubai!!! X


----------

